# Belkin wireless G Router problems



## ekoP (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, i have a Belkin Wireless G router that was hooked up by my internet provider. Just last night i tried to get a different laptop (for the first time) on my network and it asked for the "Device Ownership Password". My network pswd is in alphabets but it will only let me enter numbers in the space.

So, i looked under my router (Belkin Wireless G router) and found a "pin code" on there which i entered. The laptop connected to my wireless network after that but then ibook got disconnected. I've been trying to get back on but its asking me for a "WPA Password" to get on. I've tried entering my network pswd, unplugging the router and plugging it back in, and restarting my computer but still can't get on. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## MikenandezNST (Apr 24, 2008)

Try typing 192.168.2.1 into your web browser and see if you are able to login to the router let me know if you indeed can login and post a screenshot of the router home page.


----------



## ekoP (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi MikenandezNST, thanks for the response. I typed in the IP address 192.168.2.1 in the browser like you suggested but it did not pull the router home page. It just didn't didn't connect to anything. Any thing else i should try?


----------



## techbytes (Oct 10, 2009)

I think Miken meant 192.168.1.1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, most Belkin routers default to 192.168.2.1.

Let's see this from the connected machine.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## thecomputerguy (Mar 24, 2010)

I just had this problem myself but I found out what to do. Go to192.168.2.1. and click on wifi protected setup in the left column. Scroll down and find the Router Pin. Type that pin into where its asking for the device ownership password when you try to connect to your network. It should connect instantly.


----------

